# help pigeons falling over



## p16eon (Aug 20, 2012)

hi ive been away and my brother has been looking after my birds while away 1 died while i was away when i got back he has over fed them and corn everywhere but the birds look ill and one was falling over i have cleared all loft out and started them yesterday on some baytril given by a freind 
the bird that was falling over now cannot walk at all just laid with legs out behind it in a nest bowl the droppings were watery and green no white part 

i thought cocci but this falling over thing has me stumped and cant find anything online any sugestions and is the baytril any good


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Since the symptoms see to have accured suddenly, I'm thinking about poisoning.
When did the symptoms actually start?
I would separate all the sick ones, give them just water for now and let us know what other symptoms they have.

How many birds are actually sick? How many are not affected.

Reti


----------



## p16eon (Aug 20, 2012)

not sure when they started as ive been away 1 died while away others just looked bad when i got back on 12th first one started falling over 3 days ago and now just laid there will not use legs at all 
this morning i have another one just starting to fall over i only have 6 white racers just started again this year bought these to race and wife does a lot of wedding planning etc there are 2 old birds in the loft un afected and 2 of the others seem ok but nothing eating as it should just looking like a matter of time before they start dropping


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

p16eon said:


> not sure when they started as ive been away 1 died while away others just looked bad when i got back on 12th first one started falling over 3 days ago and now just laid there will not use legs at all
> this morning i have another one just starting to fall over i only have 6 white racers just started again this year bought these to race and wife does a lot of wedding planning etc there are 2 old birds in the loft un afected and 2 of the others seem ok but nothing eating as it should just looking like a matter of time before they start dropping


Do you mean they are all off their feed?

Are they getting through more water than usual?

What are their droppings like?

Are you isolating the obviously sick ones?


----------



## p16eon (Aug 20, 2012)

yes they are all off there feed and drinking more water than normal droppings like water down to last 3 birds from 8 all white racers pointless trying to isolate them just trying to keep them alive at min any ideas welcome do not want to get any more birds till these sorted or gone


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Any way at least one of them can be checked by a vet?

Reti


----------



## p16eon (Aug 20, 2012)

okn an update all dead except 2 i old hen that went ver light but has now recovered and one young that just didnt seem to get effected but did have the watery droppings been a week now on there own and all looks good 

i am trying to find new white racers but not having much luck at this time of year any help appreaciated am wiling to pay for 6 good birds


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I would not put any new birds in the loft until the loft has been throughly disinfected - like, really scrubbed out - since we don't know what the illness was and it is possible that the environment could harbor infectious material. Some virus organisms, for instance, can stay in the environment for months if left. The survivors may have had some immunity, or stronger systems, but new birds may not.


----------



## jonnybravo (Oct 19, 2010)

sounds to me like they had a similar thing to 'stargazing' symptoms. That's always a bad sign and wipes out large numbers of birds. In the rescue centre we would thoroughly disinfect and living space and isolate affected birds. We had roughly 30 birds die from this all in quick succession not so long ago.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

jonnybravo said:


> sounds to me like they had a similar thing to 'stargazing' symptoms. That's always a bad sign and wipes out large numbers of birds. In the rescue centre we would thoroughly disinfect and living space and isolate affected birds. We had roughly 30 birds die from this all in quick succession not so long ago.


Did you manage to pinpoint the illness? PMV does not normally kill otherwise healthy birds (though obviously inability to feed and drink can). Paratyphoid? It can just be persistent and require long treatment, but I read somewhere years back that a healthy-seeming bird with one strain or other could just die overnight. Some toxic substance?


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

P16eon- You and I are in same boat. Some rodents must be getting in your coop/loft. This virus is killing my birds too! Pigeon racing friend made up 5&1 water for me (Vita King Pigeon) and I am dosing birds individually. Also supplementing hand feeding to thin adult birds that are not eating or not eating enough. Get remaining birds in temp cage and clean everything bleach water spray/disinfect. (me 2x per day) Others are right. Have to find vet to test to see what virus if possible. New birds will get virus and die too. It sucks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Whitedove06 said:


> P16eon- You and I are in same boat. Some rodents must be getting in your coop/loft. *This virus is killing my birds too! *Pigeon racing friend made up *5&1 water* for me (Vita King Pigeon) and I am dosing birds individually. Also supplementing hand feeding to thin adult birds that are not eating or not eating enough. Get remaining birds in temp cage and clean everything bleach water spray/disinfect. (me 2x per day) Others are right. Have to find vet to test to see what virus if possible. New birds will get virus and die too. It sucks.


If your birds have salmonella, from rodents, it is not a virus but bacteria.

Your 5 in 1 treatment will do nothing for them. It doesn't have enough of any one medication but to cause a resistance to the bacteria.

It sure wouldn't be a good idea to bleach while birds are in the same enclosure. That in itself could kill them. Bleach is very toxic to birds.


----------

